# Williamsburg Paint Colors



## dawaha (Oct 20, 2011)

*Sherwin Williams Doing Away With Williamsburg Paint Colors*

I was notified yesterday that the Sherwin Williams Co has terminated their agreement with the Colonial Williamsburg Foundation. We have offered the Williamsburg colors since 1973 and have a loyal following.

Does anyone know of another company picking up the Williamsburg Collection?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

thank god that marriage is annulled.

the Williamsburg colors went down hill since SW bought P&L in 95.

back in the 70's P&L's Williamsburg line was top notch. Hopefully Colonial Williamsburg Foundation will contract with a company that honors the tradition.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

If they are just colors, they should always be available in the color system. If it is a certain paint that is being discontinued, that is another story.


----------



## dawaha (Oct 20, 2011)

I am sure I can still make the colors but legally I will no longer be able to use their color names or numbers. I have subdivisions that the homeowner association requires "Authentic Williamsburg Colors" which mine will no longer be


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

have you contacted Colonial Williamsburg and discussed options? Theirs and yours?

I am sure you are not the only painting contractor who has contracts with housing personal to maintain homes with the Williamsburg Colors.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

BM had picked it up.


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

*Williamsburg Colors*

I was trying to find news about the prev. mentioned BM taking over this collection. In a G search I found links for P&L and Martin S.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

_(Nov. 2, 2012, Montvale, NJ)_ We are pleased to announce that in 2Q of 2013, Benjamin Moore retail stores will become the exclusive home of the Williamsburg Color Collection as Benjamin Moore is now the license holder for this prestigious color offering.
With this change, Williamsburg's almost half-century association with Sherwin Williams' companies, Pratt & Lambert and Martin-Senour, ends. By March 2013, the existing Williamsburg Color Collection will be removed from retail stores that currently offer it.
Aligning this revered American name with Benjamin Moore's allows BM to expand the historical color offerings and introduce to customers seeking these legendary hues.
With currently 184 colors, the Williamsburg Color Collection is owned by the Colonial Williamsburg Foundation, a private, not-for-profit educational institution that operates one of the nation's most popular living-history museums in Williamsburg, Virginia. While historic, the Foundation has been focused of late on growing its brand, by developing new partnerships that show how "trend meets tradition." 
Soon, Benjamin Moore retailers will be able to bring these majestic colors to life in both exterior and interior finishes. The Collection will be available in the Regal Select, Advance, Aura and Grand Entrance lines. The Williamsburg Color Collection will not be available for Canadian retailers.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Yea for Ben Moore! Good products and great customer service.


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks NACE, I wonder if Sherwin gave a fight before they let the Williamsburg colors go.


----------



## Steve Burnett (May 28, 2012)

Zoomer said:


> Yea for Ben Moore! Good products and great customer service.


Ben Moore - #1 in service!


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Steve Burnett said:


> Ben Moore - #1 in service!


#1 in service and quality! I love how I can call my local BM dealer and have a gallon of paint delivered within 1/2 hour sometimes. I always try plan ahead, but every now and then we're in a jam, and they come through. Trying to get SW to deliver with their centralized shipping program is a joke. I've had and talked with many other guys who've had products delivered to the wrong house, or a host of other issues. I don't even try anymore. Even the local rep admitted they don't really have a delivery service, and this was when she was trying to point out the benefits of SW.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I hope BM can bring back the quality of the line to when Martin Senor made it. By far the best coating of the time. Flow, leveling, adhesion, and coverage were all top notch.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> I hope BM can bring back the quality of the line to when Martin Senor made it. By far the best coating of the time. Flow, leveling, adhesion, and coverage were all top notch.


daArch's post reminded me that we used to have stores in town that carried P&L, Martin Senour, and PPG. Now we're down to one who carries a little bit of PPG and a SW store. Fortunately, there is a great B-M store about 35 miles away that has two deliveries a day.


----------

